
Recent grad teaches digital literacy in Kathmandu - rsingla
https://apsc.ubc.ca/spotlight/alumni/ubc-engineering-grad-works-to-improve-digital-literacy-nepal
======
rsingla
More background [0], activity 1 [1] and the blog itself [2] below.

[0] -
[http://www.harrypigot.com/nepal/background/](http://www.harrypigot.com/nepal/background/)
[1] -
[http://www.harrypigot.com/nepal/activityoneled/](http://www.harrypigot.com/nepal/activityoneled/)
[2] - [http://www.harrypigot.com/blog/](http://www.harrypigot.com/blog/)

